# Begonia U560 'Lita'



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I was doing some reading last night and came across this post that piqued my interest. Here, Chuck mentions that the second species pictured looks similar to Begonia sp. Lita, but it has hairs on the upper surface of the leaf. 

I knew what I have labelled as 'U560' also has hair on the upper surface of the leaf, and it is growing very well for myself and a friend of mine while both of us struggled with other pieces of Lita and Maldonado. I assumed the successes this time came from buying established plants that did not originate in vivs, but after reading the excerpt above, I'm curious whether or not I may have a different species altogether. 

So, for those growing sp. Lita, do your plants have hirsute leaves or are they hairless?

Here are some pictures for reference:


----------



## Phytoxane (Jun 7, 2013)

Interesting!

I have sp. 'Lita' at home, a newly acquired cutting.
I'll have to check that when I get back home late tonight.


----------



## jckee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes for me but not a lot. I think most have a few hairs. Sometimes just around the margin and the are some that are very hairy. I noticed that the one that Pacto that is hairy tends to get less hairy in my conditions versus the grower I received them from. Unfortunately this plant just barely holds on for me.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I found this picture of one of Chuck's plants as a comparison.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Like already mentioned, the hairs can definitely vary based on conditions. Not a super great determining factor for identifying the species. Flower morphology and provenance for both would be better.

Which ever one I have has a few hairs too. I'm growing mine on a mist bench but it's still far less humid than a typical dart terrarium.


----------



## Phytoxane (Jun 7, 2013)

Mine has hairs, but apparently only on the margins of the leaves, like jckee1 noted. Very little to no hair on the leaf surface.
For now, this cutting is rooting in a closed box under a fluorescent, so it's pretty high humidity.

Quantity and type of hair most llikely vary according to growing conditions, but I think it's interesting to compare.

Here are my pictures


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

I have both Begonia u560 'Lita' and B. sp. Maldonado. My lita does have hairs around the margins, and on some upper surfaces. 'Maldonado', in my collection, only has marginal hairs.

Lita









Maldonado


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Here are two... The first one is apparently sp. Lita.









This one I don't have anymore and am not sure what it is. Looks like the Maldonado thing but its foliage wasn't as delicate...


----------

